# Going tutu crazy!



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

For the past 6 months I've been sewing, keeping busy while taking care of Max and Dottie. Max had LP correction surgery in November, now recovered and Dottie had double LP correction surgery in April. I wanted to try my hands at creating tutus and I now LOVE making them! Here are a couple of pics of what I've designed so far . . . plus Dottie is modeling her birthday dress (she turned 3 in June).


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, wow, they are gorgeous! You are very talented!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm jealous!! Such talent! I love the way the tutus match the dress so perfectly & the bow is a wonderful touch that makes them look so dainty!! I really need to start making some clothes!!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

You know your stuff!!These are excellent!


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

Those are great! Beautiful!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! They are actually tutu dresses . . . one piece.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

First I want to wish Max and Dottie good health and hope with all my heart that 
the surgeries were successful and they both lead happy, healthy, long lives. And
I must say your creations are GORGEOUS! Wow! I can't even pick a favorite, all
are so pretty. Very well done.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Those are very good! You did a great job. I bet you could sell some of those. They are so adorable!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

they are gorgeous! makes me want to get my sewing machine out again!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

TO too cute


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i love the peaches and cream one the best!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I love love love the Daisy one. I love how you did the edging on the tuelle. You did amazing work. Are you thinking about selling them?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I hope their surgeries went well! Those tutu dresses are absolutely gorgeous. You are very talented. Do you sell your work?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Those are amazing!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your sweet remarks.   Dottie and Max are doing well after surgeries although Max has to go for his left leg this fall. He does pretty good and only fusses when he does the zoomies!

I do sell some of my tutus on Etsy. I'm listed under blueridgecrafter.

Here is one I made yesterday for a lady - I love the colors!


----------

